# Need riding buddy for the day!



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone up for hitting up either tower traxx or red creak Nola today I don't wanna go by myself


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You can come to Tuscaloosa & ride w/ us lol...


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

man dude if i wasnt working id b down. ma bikes on the trailor ready to ride.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Well dang and p if I knew I wouldn't get called to work I'd come over there but I gotta stay close to the house this weekend


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha! Ok well I guess I understand...


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm going to red creek Nola if anyone wants to come ride with me my number is 3184971172 hit me up when you get there


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

